# Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

I spotted these Bronze NB's today at the Port in San Diego. There were a few of them intermixed in the thousands of VW's there. I have not heard anything about this edition...has anybody? It is not a Final Edition derivitive as it does not have the FE fender badges (there were several Final Edition Sedans there). These cars were in line to be onloaded onto over the road transporters should will end up somewhere down this way. Good looking. I can alomst enlarge to read the MSRP, but not quite.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll take 'Jetta TDi Sportwagen' for $1000, Alex.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

I LOVE that color. Definitely my favorite limited color in a long time!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pdoel)*

Dung Beetles!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It's the "Winter Olympic Edition New Beetle". W.O.E or Woe for short. Let's use that in a sentance shall we?
Woe is NB, WE GOT BRONZE!!!!










_Modified by eunos94 at 3:21 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (MoreA4)*

That's a special edition in "Red Rock Orange." I saw it in Detroit this past Jan. It's the car on the second floor of the VW display that was used for CARaoke. It's a slick color; more orange than red, and it's not metallic.
It does have a black roof though!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (silverspeedbuggy)*

Do we know what kind of motor???!!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (TJClover)*

2.5L 150HP. Were you expecting anything different?


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (silverspeedbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_That's a special edition in "Red Rock Orange." I saw it in Detroit this past Jan. It's the car on the second floor of the VW display that was used for CARaoke. It's a slick color; more orange than red, and it's not metallic.
It does have a black roof though! 

Interesting info. Do you think then that these are just promo cars or an actual special edition? There were only four of these in the entire port of about 600 NB's waiting transport and I can not find anything about them anywhere. It could be a nice car to pick up as it might be more rare/exclusive than the Final edition. I bought one of the first 98's when they came out and this would be fun to follow up with on the backside.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (MoreA4)*

The signage at the Detroit Auto Show listed it as a special edition, and the reps told me it was a production model, so its more than a promo model. VW is slow to release info, so I wouldn't be surprised if these hit dealers before there's anything on their website.
The only thing I can't remember is the actual name of the package. In fact, I think the correct name of the color is "Rock Red" or just "Red Rock" (there was no 'orange' in the name) and the reps all commented that it was more orange than red.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (silverspeedbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_That's a special edition in "Red Rock Orange." I saw it in Detroit this past Jan. It's the car on the second floor of the VW display that was used for CARaoke. It's a slick color; more orange than red, and it's not metallic.
It does have a black roof though! 

I don't recall this car from the media days. They might have only had it there for the public show. 
Not metallic? That is different.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (silverspeedbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverspeedbuggy* »_2.5L 150HP. Were you expecting anything different?

Just a question...I apologize for asking. LOL! 
Here...have one of these.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Red Rock Edition*

The paint is metallic - I saw it today at the Chicago Auto Show. More info, including pricing is here:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/ru...26788
The pictures do not do the color justice, I think it's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Red Rock Edition (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_The paint is metallic - I saw it today at the Chicago Auto Show. More info, including pricing is here:
http://newbeetle.org/forums/ru...26788
The pictures do not do the color justice, I think it's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks a million, all the questions are answered! I knew it was metalic when saw them and shot the pics, and while the cars at the port were obviously not detailed, the color IS awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont know if its just the color, or its just really not that good looking..


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Red Rock Edition (MoreA4)*

Only 750 will/have been made.


----------



## K*Bug (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (MoreA4)*

Just got my Red Rock Edition 2/21/2010. The color is amazing! We call it the Great Pumpkin. Definitely a dark orange metallic and not bronze.











_Modified by K*Bug at 11:05 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (K*Bug)*

Great color


----------



## laparente (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (K*Bug)*

Congratulations on your Red Rock! (or, Great Pumpkin)
Can anyone tell me - 
This edition comes with 17" wheels and sport suspension. What (if anything) is that doing to the ground clearance?
My (unaltered) 2000 NB is low enough. I live in a city, with city potholes and funky dips in and out of driveways - I bottom out enough, and can't afford to loose even half an inch. If, however, the bigger tires give me a little more clearance...


----------



## K*Bug (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (laparente)*

According to specs the clearance is 4.6, the others are 4.7 so the difference is negligible. I've not scraped anything yet. Hit a few dips on roads under construction and no hits.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (K*Bug)*

That's a very cool colour in that photo but man was it hurtin' in the autoport pics.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (SMG8vT)*

Very interesting. I like the color a lot!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (Herbie3Rivers)*

i saw one in person the other day, very nice looking car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

back roof


----------



## K*Bug (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Spotted at Port - NB Special Edition BRONZE (water&air)*











_Modified by K*Bug at 7:41 PM 4-5-2010_


----------

